Ask HN: What top quality do you wish your peers/employees had more of? - wowsig
======
tchaffee
Being considerate. It's rarer than it should be to find someone who thinks
before acting, and that their thinking is around what impact their actions
will have on others. There are benefits to spontaneity, but spontaneity is too
often just a result of laziness around being considerate.

